# Brushes for sale...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a case of 6 brand spankin' new, never used Wooster 3" angled Super/Pro Lindbeck brushes. Not a thing wrong with them, I just don't use angled brushes, and ordered these by mistake.






































I'm asking $10 per brush, or $50 for the case. Shipping will be extra.

Here is a link to them on the paintstore.com. These retail anywhere from $12-$15.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If this pans out for you i have a couple of boxes of brushes I would'nt mind selling too.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> If this pans out for you i have a couple of boxes of brushes I would'nt mind selling too.


I reckon we will see, eh?


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I reckon we will see, eh?



what would shipping to west coast of canada be from you?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

zerowned said:


> what would shipping to west coast of canada be from you?


For 1 or the case? PM me your address so I can find out. The west coast of Canada is awfully big.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

"You want to sell, buy an ad.
Or take it over to contractortalk's swap forum." -_*PWG :whistling2:*_


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Be nice NEPS, it's a good deal for someone who uses 3" brushes, if they were 2 1/2" I would be jumping all over it.
Sage


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> "You want to sell, buy an ad.
> Or take it over to contractortalk's swap forum." -_*PWG :whistling2:*_


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

sage said:


> Be nice NEPS, it's a good deal for someone who uses 3" brushes, if they were 2 1/2" I would be jumping all over it.
> Sage


 
I agree ...Im thinking of buyng the case. Shipping would probably be 10 bucks ......


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


>












opps ..wrong kind of lock


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> "You want to sell, buy an ad.
> Or take it over to contractortalk's swap forum." -_*PWG :whistling2:*_


Good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Those are sweet brushes. That's what I use, not always Linbecks, but 3 inch angled woosters.

I am good to go on brushes though.

Good luck.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> "You want to sell, buy an ad.
> Or take it over to contractortalk's swap forum." -_*PWG :whistling2:*_


:thumbup: Classic. By the way I have alot of used brushes for sale....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> "You want to sell, buy an ad.
> Or take it over to contractortalk's swap forum." -_*PWG :whistling2:*_



win.


----------

